# Backyard set up for rain



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

Im looking for ideas on how to set up the backyard(budget) so those rainy days wont cover my dogs in mudd and have to shower them every single night. 
So far im keeping them on the deck which they get a lil wet but wont get muddy.... problem is when they use the bathroom.... dont want the smell of urine on my deck lol

post any of your setups pls. or pics if easier then explaining.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't really know what you're looking for.If you don't want what all goes along with having a dog going out to pee with the rain,then I guess you could tarp a walkway.
Or maybe if you have dirt you could put mulch or the like down.
When my dogs go out when it's raining I just wipe their feet off with a towel when they come back in.


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i wasnt asking for opinions on water. I said mudd, so your mulch idea could possibly work.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

1/2 my yard is mulch and i love it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I use Straw. We cover the Yard in between 4-12 bales of straw depending on how thick you want it.









You can leave some bales cut open and let the dogs spread the rest


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks to you all for your posts! i love your ideas!!


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

I love the straw idea! But I think it would get wayy to muddy here. I use straw and shaveings in my basement pen this time of the year so when it gets too cold they can go potty in the basement caue they never want to go out in the rain/snow and cold


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Do a kennel set up with cement floors with a sidewalk


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

redog said:


> 1/2 my yard is mulch and i love it.


thats a sweet set-up.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the hay.. I have hay in my yard and it works well in the snow too.


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

redog said:


> 1/2 my yard is mulch and i love it.


i might do that on a corner of my yard


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

redog said:


> 1/2 my yard is mulch and i love it.


mulch looks beautifull! underneath how did you work that? we have alot of weeds growing....kind of annoying lol


----------

